# Project Idea?



## ACHiPo (Dec 6, 2017)

I've ordered 20 lb boxes of aluminum, steel, and brass drops from Online Metals so I've got some material to play with.  I was thinking about making something fun to put in my office at work as a conversation piece.  I've looked at a few simple steam engine plans, and that's a possibility, but I was wondering if someone here might have plans (or even an idea) for a clever desktop gadget (something with some polished brass, a flywheel, crank, piston, gears, etc.)?


----------



## Frank Ford (Dec 6, 2017)

How about the classic "two slider" milling project?




Back when the ill-fated TechShop was getting started, I wrote up some projects for them to consider as classes.  This one was a milling machine exercise to improve familiarity with DRO, etc.

STEP-BY-STEP: MAKE THE "TWO-SLIDER"


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 6, 2017)

Here is an idea for you


----------



## JerryK (Dec 6, 2017)

This might work for you


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 6, 2017)

Frank Ford said:


> How about the classic "two slider" milling project?
> 
> View attachment 249095
> 
> ...



I might get reprimanded saying this.

Down here in the Houston area, we used to call this a "Aggie Pacifier".  It will keep you busy until you decide to take it apart as I did with one dad had.

I say no more.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 6, 2017)

Great ideas! Thanks.  I’d need a mill for the slider?  I like the Geneva wheel and the machinist’s cube.  Not sure I have the skills for the cube, but could be fun.


----------



## magicniner (Dec 6, 2017)

Finger Engine! 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...xPbXAhVO_aQKHcMVClMQ_AUICigB&biw=1278&bih=660

No power source required so anyone visiting your office can become addicted  
ATB, 
Nick


----------



## savarin (Dec 6, 2017)

search google for finger engine, a fantastic and easy desk toy. You can make it as ornate as you want.
I guarantee no one will be able to resist trying it.


----------



## savarin (Dec 6, 2017)

oops, to slow to type.


----------



## magicniner (Dec 6, 2017)

savarin said:


> oops, to slow to type.



Still a good idea though, and you had it too!


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 6, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Finger Engine!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...xPbXAhVO_aQKHcMVClMQ_AUICigB&biw=1278&bih=660
> 
> ...


Love it!  And I work with several Aggies, so I'm sure they'll be amused (or distracted) as well!


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 6, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Still a good idea though, and you had it too!





savarin said:


> search google for finger engine, a fantastic and easy desk toy. You can make it as ornate as you want.
> I guarantee no one will be able to resist trying it.



DING DING DING We have a winner!  Thanks, guys!


----------



## richl (Dec 6, 2017)

Oversized dice, always a conversation piece


----------



## Dhector (Dec 6, 2017)

Burr puzzle #305


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 6, 2017)

This might be a little involved , but it would be cool .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-US...458911?hash=item590295c45f:g:2rYAAOSwbF1aGyj5


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 6, 2017)

Now when you get real sereus


----------



## dave_r_1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Finger engines are misnamed...unless they consume some/all of the finger...


----------



## tweinke (Dec 7, 2017)

dave_r_1 said:


> Finger engines are misnamed...unless they consume some/all of the finger...




Like the pencil sharpener that westsailpilot linked to?


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 7, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Now when you get real sereus
> 
> 
> View attachment 249120


That is quite the model indeed!


----------



## savarin (Dec 7, 2017)

I would like to make the puzzle block but without a decent mill theres not a chance


----------



## magicniner (Dec 7, 2017)

dave_r_1 said:


> Finger engines are misnamed...unless they consume some/all of the finger...



Steam engines don't "consume" steam, they just utilise some of the energy in it, if you run a closed system you can collect the dead steam (water) add energy to it and use it again. 
Maybe we should be calling them Coal Engines?  ;-)


----------



## savarin (Dec 7, 2017)

still better than infernal consumption engines


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm really liking the idea of a finger-powered-treadle (so named to avoid harming of fingers )

How can I design a treadle such that the flywheel stops in a position that allows it to restart with a single push of the treadle and doesn't need to rock back and forth to build up momentum?  It seems like if the flywheel is (im)balanced such that it stops with the connecting rod is about 1:00 (if the treadle is at 6:00) that there would be enough momentum in the first push to get the flywheel going?


----------



## dave_r_1 (Dec 7, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Steam engines don't "consume" steam, they just utilise some of the energy in it, if you run a closed system you can collect the dead steam (water) add energy to it and use it again.
> Maybe we should be calling them Coal Engines?  ;-)



I would accept an engine that the finger passed through and was then either recycled and used again, or reattached, as being a "finger engine".


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 7, 2017)

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 7, 2017)

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 7, 2017)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 7, 2017)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jlsmithseven (Dec 7, 2017)

Our class is just finishing up our Geneva Wheels. Nice little project that teaches everyone to work together as a team to get tight tolerances to fit. I made the base with some engraving.


----------



## tq60 (Dec 7, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I might get reprimanded saying this.
> 
> Down here in the Houston area, we used to call this a "Aggie Pacifier".  It will keep you busy until you decide to take it apart as I did with one dad had.
> 
> I say no more.


Those are called "do nothing"


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 8, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Now when you get real sereus
> 
> 
> View attachment 249120


Wow that is the biggest hand I have ever seen! Is he from Texas?


----------



## HRgx (Dec 8, 2017)

How about a spray can shaker. There are many examples on the Tube, mostly wood models. However, the ideas could be converted to aluminum.


----------



## jlsmithseven (Dec 8, 2017)




----------

